# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti protestant >  Shenjat dhe mrekullite, pagezimi me frymen  e Shenjte

## albani1

Perendia perdor shenjat dhe mrekullite per te treguar lavdine e Tij kesaj bote. Perendia e tregoi lavdine e Tij kur krijoi gjithshka, te gjithe engjejt shikonin te mrekulluar krijimin e Perendise dhe vete njeriu kur u krijua gjithe kohes shikonte lavdine e Zotit ne krijim.

Sigurisht Perendia nuk krijon me Ai ka bere pushim nga krijimi por ama Ai tani tregon lavdine e Tij me shenja dhe mrekulli dhe veprime te fuqishme.

Perendia e nxorri jasht nga egjipti Izraelin me dore te fuqishme (shenja dhe mrekulli), nderkohe qe Izraelitt nuk mund te kishin dale kurre qe andej pa nderhyrjen e Zotit madje do te ishin shfarosur ne ate vend .

Perendia me shenja dhe mrekulli e coi Izraelin ne token e premtuar,
Perendia me shenja dhe mrekulli dergoi shpesh here profete per te lajmeruar popullin e Tij te largohej nga idhujtaria dhe te ktheheshin tek Zoti

Perendia me shenja dhe mrekulli Cliroi Izraelin nga vendet armike fqinje.
Perendia me shenja dhe mrekulli beri te mundur qe Krishti te vije dhe te permbushte nje shumice profecish.

Tani le te shikojme se cberi Jezusi.

Ka kaq shume gjera qe beri Jezusi dhe ne duhet te ndjekim shembullin e Tij.
Shume besimtare e thone kete , por a po ndjekim ne vertet shembullin e Tij?

Jezusi me shenja dhe mrekulli shpetoi mekataret , cliroi te demonizuarit , sheroi te semuret, solli ne jete te vdekurit, inkurajoi te ligeshtuarit, etj, etj , etj, me shenja dhe mrekulli


por cfare thote Jezusi ?

Jezusi thote se te gjithe ata qe besojne tek Ai ( Jezusi) do te ndiqen nga keto shenja.:
debojne demone, flasin ne gjuhe te reja, vene duart mbi te semuret dhe ata do te sherohen, do te pijne edhe helm (padashje) dhe nuk do tu ndodhe asgje e keqe, do te shkelin mbi akrepa dhe mbi gjarperinj dhe asgje e keqe nuk do tu ndodhe.

Pra te gjithe ata qe besojne tek Jezusi do te ndiqen nga shenja dhe mrekulli.

Perendia do te beje qe te gjithe ata qe besojne tek Jezusi te ndiqen nga shenja dhe mrekulli.

e theksoj edhe nje here te gjithe ata qe jane te shpetuar me ane te hirit permes besimt tek Krishti Jezus do te ndiqen nga shenja dhe mrekulli kur te predikojne fjalen e Zotit.

Vazhdon...............

----------


## albani1

Bibla thote se Perendia e vertetonte fjalet e dishepujve me shenjat qe i ndiqnin dhe mrekullite.

Perendia e verteton fjalen e Tij me shenja dhe mrekulli.

Por njeriu nuk mund te beje shenja dhe mrekulli, vetem Zoti mund ti beje ato.
Ne kete kohe erresire kjo bote ka nevoje te shohe lavdine e Zotit qe njerezit te njohin dhe te kuptojne qe vetem Jezusi eshte Zot. Per kete Perendia do te perdore shenjat dhe mrekullite.

Jezusi e dinte qe besimtaret nuk kishin fuqoi per te bere keto shenja dhe mrekulli prandaj Ai u thote tek veprat 1:8 se kur Fryma e Shenjte te vije mbi ata atehere ata do te marrin fuqi, dhe do te jen deshmitare te Tij ne gjithe boten e erret.

Dishepujt moren fuqi kur Fryma e Shenjte erdhi mbi ta ata nuk prodhuan fuqi nga vetja as nga logjika e mire as nga mendimi pozitiv por ata vetem besuan tek fjalet e Jezusit dhe Fryma e Shenjte erdhi mbi ta ne menyre te mrekullueshme me shenja dhe mrekulli.

Fryma e Shenjte vjen mbi besimtarin per ti dhen fuqi dhe autoritet per te kryer shenja dhe mrekulli, ne menyre qe te perlevdohet emri i Jezusit dhe qe bota te kuptoje se eshte mekatare dhe veprat e kesaj bote te gjykohen duke e cliruar njeriun nga roberimi i mekatit, Njerezve u hapen syte per te kuptuar se ka nje Perendi te fuqishem atje larte dhe kur degjojne mesazhin e ungjillit ata kuptojne edhe dashurine e Zotit dhe hirin e Tij.

Nje mrekulli ben qe nje i semure te kutpoje hirin e Zotit. Sepse ne ate moment njeriu mekatar e kupton qe nuk e meriton te jete i sheruar sepse eshte i keq dhe ai kupton qe Zoti mund te shpetoje dhe cliroje dhe sheroje. Dhe ky Zoti eshte Krishti.

Perendia perdor shenjat dhe mrekullite per te treguar hirin e Tij dhe per te shpetuar te humburit.

Por shenjat dhe mrekullite shoqerohen gjithmone me meazhin e ungjillit qe eshte lajmi i mire.

Kete e shikojme pergjate gjithe librit te veprave te apostujve ose veprat e Frymes se Shenjte.

Por keto gjera mbinatyrore ndodhin kur Fryma e Shenjte te vije mbi ju.
vep: 1:8

Pagezimi me Frymen e Shenjte nuk eshte per te shpetuar por per te marre fuqi dhe per tu vajosur me autoritet per te kryer shenja dhe mrekulli ne emer te Jezusit.

Jezusi tha: ne emrin tim ata qe besojne tek une do te ndiqen nga shenja dhe mrekulli.

A doni ju qe besoni tek Krishti te shoqeroheni nga shenja dhe mrekulli per te treguar lavdine e Zotit ne kete bote te humbur? Nqs po atehere duhet te kuptoni qe kur Fryma e Shenjte te vije mbi ju ju do te merrni fuqi per te deshmuar emrin e Zotit shoqeruar me shenja dhe mrekulli. vep 1:8

vazhdon.........................

----------


## albani1

Le te shohim shenjat dhe mrekullite ne librin e veprave


veprat:2

Jane 120 dishepuj qe jane pagezuar me Frymen e Shenjte dhe jane fuqizuar , shenja e gjuheve te reja po i shoqeron ata, Pjetri si edhe 120 te tjeret ehte i fuqizuar dhe nuk ka frike me te shpalle emrin e Zotit Jezus. LKjo turme ishte e njejta turme qe kishte thirrur hossana birit te DAvidit ne hyrje te Jeruzalemit dhe ishte e njejta turma qe kishte thirrur te kryqezohet, dishepujt kishin pasur frike me pare nga kjo turme por tani cfare ndodh? Ata jane te fuqizuar nga Fryma e Shenjte dhe kane guxim mbinatyror per te shpallur Jezusin nje turme qe kishte qene pjestare ne vrasjen e Jezusit.

te gjitha keto mund ti kuptoni duke lexuar tek veprat 2:5 sepse ata judenj kishin ardhur ne Jeruzalem nga kombe te tjera per te festuar pashket dhe rreshajet njekohesisht si dhe kishin qene ne tempull kur Jezusi permbysi tavolinat.

veprat 2:36 Ate Jezus qe ju e kryqezuat thote Pjetri pra turma kish qene pjesmarree ne kryqezim.

Por per shkak te ketyre shenjave te te folurit ne gjuhe te reja dhe profecive dhe per shkak te predikimit te Pjetrit qe ishte nje zbulese per turmen , turma u pendua (jo te gjithe) dhe besuan tek Jezusi dhe u pagezuan me uje dhe me Frymen e Shenjte.

Veprat kapitulli 3

Nje mrekulli ndodhi nje i cale u sherua dhe kjo u morr vesh nga shume vete dhe shume vete besuan tek Krishti (vep 4:4 )

Edhe pse ndodhin shenja dhe mrekulli ka njerez qe nuk do te besojne tek Jezusi madje do te perndjekin kishen , kjo mund te ndodhe edhe sot. ka ndodhur me Jezusin ka ndodhur me apostujt do te ndodhe edhe me ne. Farisenjte dhe saducenjte kishin pare dhe e dinin se ksihte ndodhur nje mrekulli dhe cbene ata ? Ata u thane dishepujve te mos predikonin me ne emer te Jezusit.

beni mrekulli sa te doni por vetem ate emer mos e perdorni thane ata.

Por Pjetri i mbushur me Frymene e Shenjte perlevdon emrin e Jezusit ne mes te tyre.

vazhdon.................

----------


## albani1

veprat 4

Pasi i kercenuan dishepujt ata u kthyen tek besimtaret e tjere dhe ngriten zerin unanimisht tek Zoti dhe i kerkuan Atij tre gjera:

veprat 4:29-30
1. Zot shqyrto kercenimet e tyre
2. lejo sherbetoret e tu te shpallin fjalen tende ( ungjillin) me ciltersi
3. ZOT SHTRIJE DOREN TENDE QE TE KRYHEN SHENJA DHE MREKULLI NE EMER TE BIRIT TEND JEZUSIT

Pra nje nga kerkesat ishte qe Zoti te shtrije doren e Tij mbi Besimtaret dhe te kryhen shenja dhe mrekulli .

DHe si ishte pergjigje e Zotit ?
vargu 31 e tregon qarte .
Vendi ku ishin mbledhur u drodh dhe te gjithe u mbushen me Frymen e Shenjte dhe e shpallnin fjalen e Zotit me ciltersi.

Perendia u pergjigj me nje shenj dhe mrekulli , vendi ku ata ndodheshin u drodh dhe te gjithe u mbushen me Frymen e Shenjte pa kesaj ata mund te ndanin fjalen e Zotit me ciltersi dhe pa u frikesuar per asgje.

Mbushja me Fryme te Shenjte nuk ndalon vetem tek Pagezimi me Fryme te Shenjte,
Pagezimi me Fryme eshte mbushja per here te pare me Fryme si tek vep 2:4 por tek veprat 4:31 kemi nje rim,bushje me Fryme

Ne si besimtare duhet cdo dite te rimbushemi me Fryme te Shenjte qe te kmei fuqi nga larte per te predikuar fjalen e Zotit me ciltersi dhe me shenja dhe mrekulli.

Vazhdon.....................

----------


## albani1

Para se te vazhdojme rrjedhen e ngjarjeve ne kapitujt e veprave do te shohim pak mrekulline e lypesit te cale tek porta e bukur e tempullit.

Veprat kapitulli 3

Pjetri dhe Gjoni po ngjiteshin ne tempull per tu lutur . Por aty ishte nje njeri i cale qe lypte prej lindjes. Ky i cale rrinte tek porta e bukur e tempullit. Kjo porte ishte e ndertuar me ar dhe argjend ne disa pjese te saj, dhe kur dielli shkelqente mbi te ajo dukej vertet e mrekullueshme prandaj quhej porta e bukur. Kjo ishte porta kryesore per udhetaret qe futeshin ne tempull. Kalonin shume njerez aty prandaj lypesi qendronte aty duke shpresuar se do te merrte shume lemoshe.
Per shkak se tempulli ishte kthyer ne pazar te gjese se gjalle dhe gjerave te tjera, aty vinin dhe tregetare te cilet paguanin nje takse prifterinjve per tu futur. Tempulli ka disa zona brenda , : vendi shume i shenjte , vendi i shenjte, oborri i burrave hebrenj, oborri i grave hebreje, oborri i johebrenjve, kurse sakatet dhe te calet ose ata qe ishin me difekte fizike nuk lejoheshin.

keshtu pra ky lyps nuk ishte futur kurre ne tempull vecse rrinte tek porta per lemoshe.

vazhdon...........................

----------


## albani1

Ky lyps kishte qe nga lindja e tij qe ishte sakat dhe kishte rreth 40 vjet ne ate gjendje te rende. Noshta deri ne moshen 5 vjec ai ka qene nen kujdestarine e dikujt por me pas ate e kane nxjerre ne rruge per te lypur , kam pershtypjen se ai nuk kishte askend te aferm qe ta ndihmoje per te jetuar dhe as shteti nuk i jepte ndofta asnje lek ne forme pensioni invaliditeti si ndodh ndonjehere sot.

Ai lyps nuk kishte as vellezer as motra edhe po ti kishte me siguri qe ishin aq te keqij saqe nuk interesoheshin fare per te.

Por ky lyps ka jetuar ne kohen e Jezusit .
Kur Jezusi filloi sherbesen e Tij ai lyps ka qene aty ne porten e bukur te tempullit duke lypur . Jezusi ka kaluar patjeter ne ate vend Dhe turmat e ndiqnin por ky lyps edhe mund ta dinte kete dhe kur mori vesh se Jezusi kishte vdekur me siguri ka menduar se shpresat e tij per tu sheruar kishin vdekur.
Tani qe edhe AI vdiq nuk ka shprese me per mua ka thene lypsi me vegte kur mori vesh per vdekjen e Jezusit.

Ai tani do te priste njesoj si me pare qe ndofta dikush do te ndihmonte ate per ta cuar ne tualet kur te kishte nevoje per te shkuar , dhe patjeter qe kur shikonte njerez rruges duke ecur shikonte se mos dikush do te hidhte ndonje qindarke ne toke per te.

Ai ndofta po mendonte : ah sikur te me jepej mua ose gjithe lypsave pak nga ari me te cilen eshte ndertuar kjo porte e madhe , do te kisha per te ngrene te pakten per nja tre muaj.
Pse Zot te pakten te ksiha mundesi te punoja nuk dua te rri me mire te punoj dhe te ushqehem se sa te jem lyps - thoshte ai me vehte.

Dhe nderkohe qe mendonte keto gjera aty prane kalonin cdo dite per ne tempull apostujt e Perendise te cilet shkonin ne kohen e lutjes .

Jam i sigurte qe Pjetri dhe Gjoni nuk e kishin per here te pare qe kalonin aty ne ate porte ata dite per dite kalonin aty per te shkuar ne kohen e lutjes.

Shpesh here sot ka njerez ne nevoje dhe ne nevoja teper urgjente dhe dramatike madje , dhe ata shikojne se mos dikush i shikon. Ata jane kaq te padukshem shpesh here per ne besimtaret saqe nuk i perfillimn fare sepse shpesh kemi gjera me te rendesishme per te bere sic eshte pershembull koha e lutjes , ne duam rizgjim dhe lutemi shume por nuk shikojme njerezit ne nevoje.

Shume njerez sot jane t semure jane sakat jane pa njeri jane ne depresion jane ne bote nen mekat dhe per ne shpesh jane te paperfillshem.

ne shpesh kendojme dhe therrasim Haleluja! por njerezit ne nevoje qe jane aty prane dhe te shtrire te rrezuar nga mekatet depresioni apo semundja ne nuk i shikojme .

Keshtu edhe Pjetri dhe Gjoni nuk e kishin mendjen nderkohe qe kihin kaluar aty shume here.

Dhe ja tani Fryma e Shenjte i tregon Pjetrit duke ia drejtuar vemendjen tek ky nevojtar Por menyra se si ia drejton vemendjen eshte permes zerit te nevojtarit (lypesit). Shpeshhere edhe neve Fryma na e drejton vemendjen tek nevojtaret permes zerit te tyre sepse ne nuk i kmei pare per shume here qe kmei kaluar prane tyre.

Nevojtaret gjenden kudo : Ne shkollen tuaj ne punet tuaja, ne zyrat tuaja, ne kishat tuaja, kudo.

Ky nevojtar i therret Pjetrit dhe u kekron lemoshe kur i pa. Lavdi Zotit qe dishepujt nuk e bene veshin te shurdher sic shume here ne bejme.

Por Pjetri e pa ne sy Dhe Fryma i zbuloi dicka , dicka do te ndodhte.

Na shiko! Dhe lypesi po shpresonte se do te merrte ndonje gje prej tyre.
Por Pjetri tha : Une nuk kam as argjend , as ar. Ketu lypesi po priste me shume se cdo te thoshte akoma.
Por ate qe kam po ta jap. Cfare kishte valle?

Ne emer te Jezus Krishtit, COHU DHE EC. Pjetri kishte dicka me te madhe se argjendi dhe floriri, Ai kishte Jezusin , dhe Ky Jezus mund te te beje te ecesh kur je sakat , te jeteosh kur je duke vdekur , te sherohesh kur je semure pa shprese, Dhe ky Jezus nuk eshte me i vdekur AI ESHTE I GJALLEEEE, ALELUJA, LAVDI ZOTIT, JEZUSI ESHTE I GJALLE DHE AI MUND TE BEJE MREKULLI NE JETEN TENDE AI MUND TE TE NDRYSHOJE JETEN KJO ESHTE ME E MADHE SE ARI DHE ARGJENDI.

NUK KEMI NEVOJE PER AR DHE ARGJEND POR PER JEZUSIN.
Vaegjet 7 dhe 8 ne tregojne sakte se Jezusi e sheroi kete sakat, mundimet e ketij skati perfunduan ai tashme mund te kercente nga gezimi sepse Jezusi eshte i gjalle dhe ben mrekulli duke ndryshuar jete njerezish dhe keshut e ndryshoi kete sakat duke e sheruar , kjo ishte nje mrekulli.

Tani Lypesi mund te punonte qe te ushqehej , mund te kishte rroba me te mire , ushqim me te mire, madje tani mund te futej edhe ne tempull askush nuk e ndalonte me sepse ishte sheruar, uau cfare mrekullie , Jezusi ndryshon jeten e te mjereve.

Aleluja.
Dhe tani ky person qe nuk eshte e drejte me te quhet sakat ishte bashke me Pjetrin ne hyrje te tempullit ai tashme e mori vesh se Jezusi eshte i gjalle dhe jo i vdekur , por te gjithe e njihnin ate dhe e dinin se ishte sakt prej lindjes.

KJo ishte nje mrekulli e madhe.

Dhe te gjithe e pane duke ecur dhe duke lavderuar Perendine.
Dhe keshtu yte gjithe renden drejt Pjetrit dhe Gjonit tek portiku i Solomonit.
Por Pjetri predikoi duke shpallur Jezusin dhe duke thene se ata duhej te pendoheshin per mekatet.
Veprat 4 :4 na tregon e u bene rreth 5000 burra qe dhane jeten e tyre Krishtit qe te cilin vete e kishin vrare .
Pse ndodhi kjo gje e mrekullueshme ? 5000 burra qe kishin vrare Jezusin duke thene te kryqezohet tani ia dorezojne jeten e tyre Atij.

Cfare ndodhi ne zemren e tyre? Ata kishin pare mrekulli te Jezusit madje edhe te ngjallur nga vdekjA por kjo ishte ndryshe sepse ata kuptuan qe vertet Jezusi ishte Mesia dhe ata e kishin vrare por qe Ky mesi qe e kishin perbuzur i donte akoma. Nga e kuptuan kete gje?
Sepse ata pane nje mrekulli.

Lavdi Zotit , shenja dhe mrekulli, shenja dhe mrekulli, Perendia perdor shenjat dhe mrekullite per te zbuluar vehten e Tij , per te treguar dashurine e Tij dhe per te bekur njerezit mekatare duke i sjelle ne shpetim.

shenja dhe mrekulli.

Por vete Jezusi premtoi se dishepujt e Tij do te bejne shenja dhe mrekulli edhe me te medha dhe keto ne emer te Jezusit.

Vazhdon...............

----------


## albani1

A e kemi ne Jezusin sot ? A eshte Jezusi ne zemrat tuaja sot i gjalle ? APo eshte i vdkeur?
Ai eshte i gjalle por si eshte ne zemrat tuaja?

Nese keni Jezusin ne zemer te gjalle atehee shkoni dhe jepuani te tjereve qe jane nevojtar sepse Jezusi mund tu ndryshoje jetet e tyre jo paraja jo shoqatat jo ushqimet e permuajshme jo organizimet fetare por vetem Jezusi i gjalle .

Jezusi e ben kete me shenja dhe mrekulli dhe keshtu shume te tjere qe shikojne keto ndryshime tek nevojtaret do te besojne tek jezusi.

Jezusi ben mrekulli


Pse apostujt dhe dishepujt mund te luteshin per nvojtaret dhe keta te fundit te sheroheshin? Pe ndodhi kjo mrekulli? Jezusi sheroi patjeter. Por cfare veme re ketu?

Ketu veme re dy dhunti te Frymes se Shenjte te manifestuara. DHuntia e sherimeve dhe ajo e mrekullise patjeter qe eshte edhe nje e trete dhuntia e fjales se njohurise Pjetri mori nje fjale nga Zoti per ate qe duhej te bente dhe per ate qe do te ndodhte, mrekulli sherimi.

Kjo vjen si pasoj e pagezimit me Frymen e Shenjte. Vep 2:4 Pjetri ishte pagezuar me Frymen e Shenjte dhe sipas premtimit te Zotit ata do te merrnin fuqi nga larte kur Fryma e Shenjte te zbriste mbi ta dhe atehere do te ishin deshmitare te Jezusit ne cdo komb. vep 1:8

Lavdi Zotit do te sihin deshmnitare te Jezusit me shenja dhe mtrekulli dhe predikim ne cdo vend te botes. Dhe ja tani ka ndodhur ne jeruzalem.

Shenja dhe mrekulli kane lidhje me pagezimin me Frymen e Shenjte.
A ka nevoje sot per kete pagezim? Qe ti pergjigjemi kesaj pyetje duhet ti pergjigjemi njehere nje pyetje tjeter .
A ka sot njerez nevojtare qe kane nevoje pervec sherimit edhe te njohin Jezusin dhe te shpetohen?
Nese ka nevoje atehere ka nevoje per pagezimin me Frymen e Shenjte .

Pagezimi me Frymen e Shenjte ka si qellim kryesor qe njerezit te shpetohen .

Vazhdon...............

----------


## albani1

Edhe pse ka ndodhur nje mrekulli edhe pse nje i cale prej lindjes eshte sheruar edhe pse e dinin qe ai u sherua edhe pse u duk qarte mrekullia e sherimit , perseri kishte njerez qe nuk donin te besonin.

Sot ka raste madje me shumice qe Jezusi sheron dike ose ben mrekulli ne jeten e dikujt edhe pse eshte nje mrekulli e dukshme perseri ka njerez qe edhe e shikojne edhe nuk besojne tek Jezusi.

Patjeter qe Zoti perdor mrekullite per te zbuluar Veten njerezve te humbur dhe qe keta te shpetohen.

por perseri ka njerez qe edhe pse i shikojne pereseri nuk do te besojne.

E shikojme kete te kete ndodhur me Jezusin ( lexo Marku 6:53 deri tek Marku 7: 5)
Shikojme qe dishepujt bashke me Jezusin jane duke u futur ne krahinen e gjenezaretit, por ne momentin qe dolen nga barka te gjithe turmat e njerezve qe morren vesh per ta e njohen Jezusin dhe erdhen te gjithe tek AI por jo vetem por me njerez te cale te semure te demonizuar te verber, dhe i sollen pra tek Jezusi.
Cfare beri Jezusi?
Ai u tha qe te mos lodhen kot sepse sot nuk do te sheronte me .
A e tha keshtu?
Jo Ai i sheroi te gjithe ata qe erdhen tek Ai, Lexo marku 6:56b
Te gjithe ata qe e preken dhe erdhen tek Ai u sheruan.
nese ka ndonje te semure dhe vjen tek Jezusi sot , a do ti thote Ai qe sot nuk mund te sheroje? Sepse kam ndaluar se shewruari qe 2000 vjet me pare?
JO , Jezusi do ta sheroje cdo kend qe vjen tek Ai me besim tek Ai.
Nese beson tek Jezusi qe do te sheroje dhe vjen tek Ai Ai do te sheroje.
Deshira e Tij eshte per te sheruar . Por nuk mjafton vetem me kaq Ai kur te sheron te jep mundesi qe ti pastaj te punosh. A mund te punoje nje i verber ? Jo mund te beje pak gjera dhe fitimi eshte i vogel por kur Jezusi te sheron kjo te jep mundesi te kesh me shume mundesi ne jete, Jezusi te ndryshon jeten totalisht.

Kjo eshte prekja e Perendise Ai te prek me dashuri dhe te jep shanse ne kete jete por edhe jete te perjeteshme.
Une personalisht dua shanse ne kete jete por sidomos edhe jeyte te perjeteshme ne Krishtin Jezus.

Jezusi i shroi te gjithe ata qe erdhen tek Ai.

Po sot ? Oh sot Ai nuk e ben me kete gje mos kini shprese me per sot . Keshtu eshte me Zotin ? JO Jezusi sheron ne cdo kohe nuk kufizohet nga koha as nga teologjia e ndonje kishe te vecante as nga feja .
Jezusit nuk i intereson feja por marrdhenie me ty personalisht .
Dhe kjo marrdhenie eshte nje marrdhenie dahurie mes Atit dhe birit ose bijes.
A mendon se Ati nuk do qe bijte e Tij te jen mire?
Ti qe je baba tokesor a deshiron te shikosh femnijet e tu te semure?
Po sa me i mire eshte Ati qiellore se ty? Dhe Ai nuk dashka te sheroje bijte e Tij qe jane semure.

Jezusi sheron edhe sot Ai ben mrekulli sepse eshte i mrekullueshem.

Tani problemi qendron ketu se jane disa fetar qe i shikojhne keto gjera si farisenjte tek marku 7: 1-5 dhe ata ishin aty duke pare mrekullite e Jezusit , por ata ne vend qe te besonin tek Jezusi dhe ti jepnin zemren Shpetimtarit por e akuzojne. duke i thene :

Perse ti dhe dishepujt e tu nuk i beni gjerat sic i bejme ne?
perse nuk hani buk me duar te lara?
Ata kishin pare mrekulline por nuk dinin ku te kapeshin me te dhe ishin te verber duke then perse nuk ndiqni fene tone ose perse nuk ndjek beismin tone ,pra mire qe ben mrekulli por perse nuk ndjek besimin tone?

Ka shume njerez sot si keta farisenj dhe kur shikojhne mrekullite e Jezusit ata ne vend qe te ndryshojne sistemin e tyre te teologjise dhe te japin zemren Jezusit por thone perse keta njerez qe sherohen nga Jezusi nuk vijne te behen psh mysliman? Ose perse nuk beni si ksiha ime? Tek kisha ime behet keshtu. Ju nuk beni keshtu ju beni ndryshe.

Perse nuk ndiqni sitemin tone teologjik?

Ka shume qe thone keshtu madje edhe akuzojne dishepujt e Jezusit .

Jezusi u pergjigj se Ai do te bente cdo gje qe edhe Ati i Tij bente.

Jezusi po bente ate qe Perendia do te donte te bente.
Perendia donte qe te humburit dhe sakatet dhe te verberit te sheroheshin.
Ai e do kete gje edhe sot.

Nje here takova disa mormone dhe po i tregoja per besimiin tim ne Krisht.
E dini se cme thane ata pastaj|?
Ata thane qe une isha njeri shume i mire sepse kisha besim te madh tek Zoti por qe kisha nje problem sepse nuk isha mormon pra nuk i isha pershtatur teologjise se tyre.
Kete gje bejne edhe shume kisha te krishtera.

Nje vetem nje eshte rruga e verteta dhe jeta: Dhe Ai eshte Jezus Krishti por ky Jezus qe shume e shajne dhe e perbuzin eshte pikerisht Ai qe sheron sot dhe ndryshon jete njerezish te humbur mekatare dhe te semure.
Ne baze te emrit te Tij nyjet e kjembeve tona do te forcohen dhe ne do te ecim ne jete duke ndjekur Perendine.

A ben sot mrekulli Zoti ? PO



vazhdon..............

----------


## albani1

Pershendetje , kemi edhe raste te tjera qe njerez fetar kane pare mrekulli ne emer te Jezusit dhe e dini ckane bere?
nuk jane penduar per mekatet por jane bere me te keqij dhe kane perndjekur kishen dhe besimtaret

kete e shohim pikerisht ne kete kapitull te veprave
veprat 4

i gjithe kapitulli na tregon se ka edhe njerez qe edhe pasi shikojne nje mrekulli te dukshme te Jezusit ata nuk besojne.

Saducenjte kur degjuan dhe kur pane mrekulline bashke me prifterinjte dhe komandantin tempullit iu turren pjetrit dhe Gjonit dhe i zune.
Dhe i futen ne burg.

Pra cfare bene ata besuan tek Jezusi tashme ? jo ata bene me te keqen ata i futen ne burg dishepujt.
Kjo gje ka ndodhur me Jezusin po ndodh me apostujt ka ndodhur edhe me dishepuj te tjere si Stefani psh dhe do te ndodhe edhe sot . Edhe sot lkur ndodh nje mrekulli ne emer te Jezusit disa besojne por disa behen me shume perndjekes

Ata u mblodhen dhe i nxorren perpara dhe ne vedn te besonin dhe te pyesinin sinqerisht per Zotin sepse nuk e njihnin por i thone dishepoujve me cinizem dhe krenari : me cpushtet i keni kryer keto gjera dhe ne emer te kujt e keni bere?

Ne fakt ata e degjuan shume mire Pjetrin kur predikoi per Jezusin por nuk u pelqeu fakti qe kjo ishte bere ne emer te Jezusit sepse vete e kishin derguar per kryqezim dhe e kishin mohuar dhe e dgjuan shume mire Pjetrin kur tha ju e mohuat te drejtin.

Por ata ishin duke i bere keto pyetje qe ti vinin apostujt perpara akuzave gjasme te blasfemise sepse kishin kryer mrekulli ne emer te Jezusit.

Pra ata po i vinin apostujt para nje akuze.

Por cben fryma e Shenjte permes pjetrit ketu veme re perseri rendesin e pagezimit me Frymen e Shenjte.

vargu 8 - atehere Pjetri i mbushur me Frymen e Shenjte .......
vazhdon tek vargu 9 duke treguar se nese po gjykoheshin (akuzoheshin ne gjyq, hetoheshin) per nje mrekulli le ta dini pra - thote Pjetri i mbushur me Frymen e Shenjte- se kjo mrekulli eshte bere ne emer te Jezusit.

Para se Pjetri te fliste ata i thane pyetjen ne emer te kujt por ata e kishin degjuar se Pjteri foli per emrin e Jezusit para turmes ne tempull por ata nuk donin fare ta permendin emrin e Jezusit.

dhe cfare degjojne nga pergjigja e Pjterit ?
Kjo mrekulli eshte bere ne emer te Jezusit, obobob mos e thuaj ate emer nuk duam ta degjojme me , thone me vehte saducenjte.

Madje Pjetri nuk mbaron me kaq por u thote troc se ate Jezus qe ju e kryqezuat Perendia e ka ringjallur dhe e ka bere Zot dhe Krisht,

cfare ?! u terbuan saducenjte kurse farisenjte ndihen shume keq sepse akuza nga Pjetrit tani u drejtohet atyreeeee.farisenjte kercasin dhembet nga inati

sepse po akuzohen per nje vrasje te nje personi te drejte dhe madje per vrasjen e Mesias qe po e prisnin, obobo por kjo nuk mund te ndodhe thone ata sepse ne jemi drejtuesit e ligjit mendojne ata.

madje Pjetri vazhdon duke i terbuar edhe me forte se ky i sakar nga lindja del i heruar para tyre ne saje te emrit qe saducenjte nuk duronin dot te emrit te Jezusit.

Dhe i terbon fare kur u thote qe ky ishte guri qe ndertuesit e hodhen poshte dhe ju jeni ndertuesit qe e hodhet poshte, obobo ata farisenjte e dinin shume mire kush ishte guri i qoshes sepse i dinin permendsh fjalet e dhjates se vjeter.

akuza eshte kthyer akuzatoreve tani.

Madje Pjetri i ungjillizon dhe u thote:
se nuk mund te gjejne shpetim ne asnje emer tjeter pervecse ne emer te Jezusit

Vargu 13 dhe 14 tregon qarte se ata nuk kishin asgje kunder tyre asnje rrethane nuk ishte kunder tyre , E verteta e Jezusit u tha mrekullia ishte aty para syve te tyre( i cali i sheruar) Dhe ata i njohen qe ishin dishepujt e Jezusit.

Madje cdo gje fliste kunder saducenjve dhe farisenjve.

Ja cfare ben pagezimi me Frymen e Shenjte ja cfare ndodh kur je pagezuar me Frymen e Shenjte:

vargu 15-16 mqns kishin pare mrekulline dhe ishte e bere e njohur ne popull ata nuk mund tu benin dot asgje Pjetrit dhe Gjonit kjo dmth se ata nuk mund ti conin as ne gjykate as te kunder pergjigjeshin ndaj akuzave te Pjetrit qe kishin vrare Jezusin ata nuk kishin as kunder akuze, ishin te pambrojtur nga ligji dhe nuk mund te benin asgje dishepujve as nuk mnd ti vrisnin sepse populli do tu vihej kunder.
Pra farisenjte dhe sacucenjte nga gjykates dhe nga mbrojytes te ligjit dhe nga akuzator dolen vrases qe nuk mund te mbronin dot veten dhe dolen te akuzuar.

obobo problem i madh ky per ta

Cfare bejne ata besuan tek Jezusi?

jo me keq ardhje e shikojme qe jo.
Ata sic ishin te verber u treguan edhe me te verber, ata mednuan qe kjo akuz te mos perhapej shume ne popull le ti kercenojme te mos flasin me askujt ne emrin e Atij qe nuk ua nxinte goja(sepse nuk e permendin dot ate emer) kishin frike prej atij emri. sepse kishin bere nje gabim shumeee te rendeee.

Ata menduan se do te ndalonin Jezusin te beje mrekulli hahahaha.

vargu 18 dhe si i thirren i dhane urdher te mos flisnin fare dhe as te mesojne ne emer te Jezusit.
Por Pjetri i pergjigjet saktesisht qe nuk do tu bindet atyre me shumne se sa Perendise per gjerat qe kishin pare dhe dgjuar.

Ata i kercenuan perseri ndofta me jeten dhe i lane te lire sepse nuk kishin si ti ndeshkonin (realisht ata donin ti vrisnin fare) kjo per shkak te asaj qe kishte ndodhur dhe se populli e pa mrekulline.

Mrekullia verteton mesazhin , mrekullia mbron mesazhierin, dhe sipas vargut 21b mrekullia perlevdon Jezusin, dhe sipas vargut 22 mrekullia tregon dashurine e Perendise dhe meshiren e Tij. Lavdi Zotit per mrekullite e Tij, Por kjo ndodh sepse dishepujt qene pagezuar me Frymen e Shenjte mos harroni veprat 1:6 dhe veprat 2:4

SA e rendesishme eshte mrekullia dhe Pagezimi me Frymen e Shenjte? Ky pasazh na e tregon qarte rendesine.

Vazhdon..................

----------


## albani1

Shenja dhe mrekulli, pagezimi me Frymen e Shenjte, vepra te Zotit shume te rendesishme ne jeten kristiane

Le te vazhdojme akoma me veprat 4:23
Apostujt shkuan tek te vetet dhe i treguan atyre cdo gje qe kish ndodhur.
Cberi kisha? e ngriti zerin para Zotit unanimisht
duke i kujtuar Atij fjalen e Tij te shkruar ne lutje.

dhe ne fund tre kerkesa teper te rendesushme dhe jetesore per jeten kristiane madje edhe per sherbesen e krishtere tek vargu 29-30

vep 4:29 -30

Nese duam te kemi nje sherbese krishtere efektive ne duhet ashtu si apostujt te kerkojme ne lutje per plotesimin e ketyre tre kerkesavene jeten tone te perditeshme.

madje mund te filloni te luteni qe tani.

1. Zot shqyrto kercenimet e tyre, a kemi ne sot kercenime nga njerez te ndryshem qe na bejne presion per te mos ndare ungjillin?
2. Lejo qe sherbetoret e tu te kumtojne fjalen tende me plot ciltersi, a kemi ne sot shepsh here frikera kur do te ndajme ungjillin dikujt?
3. kjo pike eshte e lidhur ngushte me piken e dyte sepse lexojme : duke e shtrire doren tende qe te kryhen shenja dhe MREKULLI ne emer te Birit tend Jezusit.

pra mesahi i fjales le te ndahet me ciltersi duke u kryer shenja dhe mrekulli nga dora e Zotit.

Apostujt dhe dishepujt jane duke i kerkuar Zotit qe te vazhdoje te kryeje shenja dhe mrekulli kur ata te ndajne fjalen e Zotit me te tjeret . A ishte kerkese egoiste kjo ne lutje?

shpesh disa thone se kur kerkojme ne lutje per shenja dhe mrekulli jemi duke kerkuar per egoizmin tone vetjak dhe kjo eshte e gabuar.
Por eshte mire te mos dalim ne konkluzione te tilla pa studiuar fjalen e Zotit ne lidhje me kete gje.

dhe ketu shohim qe kjo nuk eshte nje kerkese egoiste por nje kerkese e Perendishme.

Pra eshte e perendishme te krkojme ne lutje qe Zoti te kryeje shenja dhe mrekulli kur ne predikojme .
bejeni cdo dite ne kishat tuaja , lutuni te gjithe se bashku qe kur te predikoni ungjillin te luteni edhe per mrekulli qe Zoti do te beje.
Madje edhe kur ungjillizoni jashte kerkoni ne lutje qe Zoti do te beje shenja dhe mrekulli permes jush

Le te shikojme pergjigjen e Zotit ndaj kesaj lutjeje.

Vargu 31
Dhe mbasi qene lutur , vendi ku ishin mbledhur u drodh( shenje) dhe te gjithe u mbushen me Frymen e Shenjte( mrekulli ndodhin kur mbushesh me Frymen e Shenjte) Dhe keshtu e shpallnin fjalen e Zotit me ciltersi.

Aleluja.



vazhdon..........

----------


## albani1

A duam ne te shikojme kishat te mbushura me njerez te rilindur shpirterisht?

Nese ne duam kete qe te humburit te vijne tek Krishti , Perendia e do kete me shume se ne.
Gjoni 3:16 Sepse Perendia aq shume e deshi boten sa dha Birin e Tij te vetem lindurin qe kush do te besoje tek Ai te mos humbase por te kete jete te perjeteshme.


Le te lexojme veprat 5:12 - Dhe shume shenja dhe mrekulli kryheshin ne mes te popullit permes duarve te apostujve......

Interesante ketu thote permes duarve te apostujve( njerez besimtar)
Por eshte Perendia qe i kryen keto shenja permes duarve te tyre.
Kjo ishte nje pergjigje lutjeje per kerkesat qe u bene nga dishepujt tek veprat 4:29-30

Pra pasi qene lutur dishepujt Perendia iu pergjigj lutjes me dridhjen e vendit ku po luteshin si nje shenja miratimi dhe i mbushi serish me fuqi nga Fryma e Shenjte dhe shikojme pastaj ketu tek veprat 5:12 qe SHUME shenja dhe mrekulli kryheshin ne mes te popullit permes duarve te apostujve.

Perendia ploteson te gjitha lutjet qe jane sipas vullnetit te Tij dhe sipas qellimit te Tij.
Perendia deshiron qe te kryeja shenja dhe mrekulli qe te humburit te shohin dhe te vijne tek Ai.

Eshte nje kenge qe me pelqen :
Ty do te levdoje Perendia yn
emrin tend ngrem lart o Mbreti yn
syte e njerezve do te shohin
veshet e tyre do te degjojne
gjhet e tyre do te rrefejne
se je Zot , dhe mbreteron

Vazhdojme tek vargu 14 i veprave 5:

Keshtu pra Zotit i shtohej nje numer gjithnje e me i madh besimtaresh ( te rilindur) , turma burrash dhe grash.

do te ndalem pak tek ky varg per te sqaruar dicka interesante dhe te bukur.

Le te kthehemi pak tek veprat 2:4 edhe njehere , ndodhi kjo mbushje me Frymen e Shenjte dhe pasi u mbushen me fuqi nga larte ata dolen nga dhoma ku ishin dhe shkuan ne tempull dhe aty ku ishte mbledhur nje turme e madhe , hebrenj nga te gjitha kombet nen qiell ashtu duke folur ne gjuhe te reja ndodhi mrekullia qe 3000 burra pa perfshire grate dhe femijet u shpetuan. Kjo ishte nje pjese e mire e turmes mund te kete patur edhe me shume. Por nje pjese e asaj turme ne diten e rreshajave u shpetua.

Po pjesa tjeter?
rreth 5000 burra pa perfshire grate dhe femjet e tyre i shohim tek veprat 4:4
pereseri turma ishte edhe me e madhe se aq por nje pjese prej 5000 duke llogaritur vetem burrat u shpetuan.

por ne te dyja rastet ata persona quheshin pjese e turmes
pra turma llogaritet me teper se sa 5000 burra

kurse tek veprat 5:14 thuhet se Zotit i shtoheshin nje numer i madh madje turma (shumes) burrash dhe grash, pra frytet qene me te shumte se ne diten e pentakostit dhe ne rastin e sherimit te te calit.

pra tani nuk thuhet me nje pjese e turmes prej 3000 ose 5000 burrash pa llogaritur grate dhe femijet por thuhet dicka edhe me e madhe thuhet lexoni me vemendje :
turma burrash por edhe turma grash. Uau lavdi Zotit sa shume njerez qe po vinin tek Krishti jo vetem nje turme por turma ne shumes madje jo vetem burra por edhe turma grash.

Sic veme re per te quajtur turme nje grup njerezish duhej te numeroheshin me shume se 5000 burra pa perfshire grate le te themi dy here me shume 10 000 burra .

kurse vargu 14 i kapitullit 5 thote se po shpetoheshin turma e turma e turma burrash e grash , lavdi Zotit,m pra nje shumice turmash jo vetem nje turme.

le te themi nje llogaritje te vogel 10000 burra mund te quhen nje tumre ( njejes) por per te thene per shumes shumice turmash duhet te shumezojme numrin 10 000 me nje shumice . Lete themi 5 6 turma shumezim 10 000 baraz 50 000- 60 000 vetem biurra pa perfshire grate dhe femijet.

Ndofta e tepruam pak?! ok le te themi 3-4 turma shumezim 8000 vetem burra baraz rreth 30 000 te shpetuar vetem burra.

nuk e di sa banore ka patur Jeruzalemi ne ate kohe por kam pershtypjen se gjysma e banoreve te Jeruzalemit u bene te krishtere plus turmat e hebrenjeve qe kishin ardhur nga kombet .

Po ta mendojme mire kete gje ? Uau cfare rizgjimi shpirteror ne kete komb.
Lavdi Zotit mendoj se ky eshte rizgjimi i pare shpirtetror ne lidhje me besimin tek Krishti.

Dhe ka qene nje rizgjim vertet i madh.

Edhe sikur shifrat e mia te jen gabim perseri eshte me se e vertet qe rreth gjysma e popullsise se jeruzalemit u shpetua.

Dhe pjesa tjeter qe nuk u shpetua , shumica prej tyre thuhet tek veprat 5:13b i lartesonte dishepujt .
pjesa e pa shpetuar thonin fjale te mira per dishepujt e Jezusit.

Pse ndodhi gjithe ky rizgjim i madh?
Per shkak te mrekullive qe kryheshin permes duarve te apostujve dhe dishepujve- lexo veprat 5:12

Shenja dhe mrekulli , te pagezuar me Frymen e Shenjte.
Mos te harrojme vargun kyc te librit te veprave - veprat 1:8
Ju do te merrni fuqi kur Fryma e Shenjte do te vije mbi ju atehere ju do te jeni deshmitaret e mi ne Jeruzalem ne jude ne samari ne mbare boten.

Fjala e Zotit vertetohej me shenjat qe Jezusi premtoi se do te ndiqnin ata qe besojne tek Ai- lexo marku 16 :17-18 dhe vargu 20

Por kjo do te vinte pasi te ishin pagezuar me fuqi nga larte , veprat 1:8 plus veprat 2:4

Pagezimi me Frymen e Shenjte sa i rendesishem eshte ai?
ky pasazh na e tregon qarte.

Qellimi i pagezimit me Frymen e Shenjte? qe te humburit te shpetohen.

Le te shohijm praktikisht si ndodhte ndonje mrekulli ne emer te Jezusit:
veprat 5:15 aq shume njerez po i shtoheshin Zotit si besmtare aq sa i biin te semuret neper sheshe i vinin ne shtreter qe te pakten kur te kalonte Pjetri vetem hija e tij ti kapte dhe ata do te sheroheshin , sepse nuk kishte kohe per te gjithe qe te vinin duart mbi te semuret por kur te afroheshin hijes se Pjetrit te sheroheshin . Kur Pjetri kalonte afer te semureve ata ishin nje shumice e madhe aty te shtrire dhe sheroheshin te gjithe.

Uau, duket pak si spektakel si Show por ne fakt eshte Perendia qe po vepron dhe po ben mrekulli qe jane te pa imagjinueshme per njeriun.

Dhe vargu 16 thote se edhe nje turme tjeter e madhe nga qytetet perreth sulej ne jeruzalem duke sjelle te semuret dhe ata qe mundoheshin nga frymera te ndyra DHE te gjithe pa perjashtim sheroheshin.

Kur rizgjimi kap nje qytet ose nje vend do te merret vesh shume shpejt lajmi dhe do te vijne vete njerez te tjere nga qytetet perreth per te sjelle te semure qe te sherohen dhe te tjere do te shpetohen.

Lavdi Zotit Zoti ben mrekulli fantastike.

vazhdon.....

----------


## albani1

Fantastike
Dua perseri te shohim edhe nje here mrekullite qe kryheshin .

Ishin nja 2000 veta aty te shtrire ndofta sikur edhe me pak 1000 te semure dhe kur Pjetri kalonte afer tyre vetem hija i kapte te semuret dhe fap menjehere sheroheshin..

Cfare mrekullie e papare.
Dhe cberi kjo gje?

beri qe te sulen me vrap ne Jeruzalem truma e madhe e banoreve ne qytetet perreth Jeruzalemit

Po vinin shume njerez tek Krishti, lavdi Zotit.

Pse? Sepse ksihte ndihma sociale? kishte shperndarje ushqimesh? kishte kisha lek per te dhen dhe njerezit vinin per lek?
Jo
ata kishin pare Zotin e gjalle ku apostujt dhe dishepujt besonin. Ata kishin pare Jezusin perseri duke bere gjera te medha permes ketyre njerezve .

Kjo vjen si pasoje e pagezimit me Frymen e Shenjte.

vazhdon...............

----------


## albani1

Shume mrekulli ndodhnin , shume turma po shpetoheshin, Rizgjimi po avanconte.
Lavdi Zotit , emri i Zotit Jezus po madherohej. Ne e dime qe Fryma e Shenjte ka ardhur vec te tjerash per te lartesuar Jezusin , Dhe kete eshte duke bere.

Emri i Jezusit madherohej gjithandej.

Por le te shohim se cefekt kishte kjo tek sinhedri dhe farisenjte.

veprat 5:17
Atehere u ngrit kryeprifti dhe te gjithe ata qe ishin me te sekti i saducenjve , ata me pare i kishin thene apostujve qe te mos e mesonin popullin ne emer te Jezusit sepse nuk donin qe te merrej vesh ne popull dhe te perhapej akuza kunder tyre qe kishin vrare Jezusin Mesian.

Ata plot smire vune duart mbi apostuj dhe i futen ne burgun publik.
E cuditshme sepse akuza rendonte mbi kryepriftin dhe farisenjte dhe saducenjte por jo mbi apostujt dhe ne vend te futeshin ne burg publik saducenjte por u futen apostujt.

Megjithate Perendia dergoi engjellin e Tij dhe perseri kemi nje mrekulli , Apostujt u liruan ne menyre te mrekullueshme. Perendia vendos drejtesi kur nuk ka drejtesi dhe kjo per qellimet e Tij ,per qellimin e ungjillit te Jezusit.
Cfare u thote engjelli? vargu 20- Shkoni paraqituni ne tempull dhe i shpallni popullit tere fjalet e keaj jete. Predikoni ungjillin shpallni Jezusin mos kini frike vazhdoni , keni kerkuar tek veprat 4:30 qe Zoti te kryeje mrekulli? Ja pra Zoti do te vazhdoje por ju shpallni meazxhin e Ungjillit.

Dhe vargu 21 ne tregon se si dolen nga burgu apostujt shkuan pikerisht ne tempull dhe filluan perseri te predikojne ungjillin.

A i shikonte populli keto gjera ? Patjeter.

Tani pasi i kishin futur ne burg apostujt sinhedri po pergatitej qe diten tjeter keta apostujt do te dilnin para sinhedrit per tu gjykuar dhe per tu mare ne pyetje.
Sinhedri ishte institucioni me i larte gjykues per hebrenjte. Perbehej me shume nga saducenjte qe nuk besonin fare ne jeten e pertejme ( sekt fetar anti kristian) dhe me pak farisenj qe besonin tek jete pertejme por shumica e farisenjve kishin qene pjestar ne vrasjen e Jezusit.

Keshtu pra kishi bere ne plan qe ti nxirrnin te nesermen para sinhedrit .

Por kur derguan rojet per ti thirrur aposatujt ata nuk i gjeten ne burg.

Rojet bene raportimin e tyre. sepse ishin ceshtje me rendesi dhe pergjegjesi .
vargu 23 tregon se kishte qene nje mrekulli apostujt apo engjelli nuk dhane rryshfet per te dale nga burgu por kishte qene nje mrekulli.

vargu 24 akuzatoret ngelen te habitur . dhe vargu 25 erdhi dikush qe u raportoi se apostujt ndodheshin ne tempull dhe po vazhdonin te mesonin per Jezusin.

Atehere komandanti shkoi me rojet dhe i mori pa dhune se kishin frike se mos populi i vriste me gure .Kishin frike nga populli, patjeter qe donin ti kapnin sepse kur mesonin popullin i tregonin edhe te verteten se kush e vrau Mesian.

Keshtu i paraqiten para sinhedrit, apostujt pranuan vete qe te shkonin para sinhedrit dhe te shpallnin perseri ate qe Zoti u kish thene.

Vargu 28 i pyeten apostujt: a nuk ju kemi ndaluar rreptesisht te mesoni ne ate emer? ate emer , nuk mund ta permendnin dot emrin e Jezusit kishin frike.

Tani prifterinjte po merrnin autoritetin qe ka sinhedri kur shpall nje dekret qe nese sinhedri vendos keshtu keshtu duhet te behet sepse sinhedri ishte institucioni me i larte vendim marres per hebrenjte , por problemi ishte se sinhedri ishte korruptuar nga mekati. Prandaj edhe Jezusi i qortoi shpesh farisenjte dhe saducenjte.

vargu 28 vazhdon dhe tregon friken e prifterinjve. Ja ju e keni mbushur popullin me mesimin e emrit te Tij (Jezusit), me doktrinen tuaj dhe doni qe te bjere mbi ne gjaku i atij njeriu.
Kjo thenie kishte kuptimin se ata kishin bere nje gabim dhe tani kishin frike se mos poulli cohej dhe ngrihej kunder tyre dhe do te vinte drejtesi. Por jo vetem kaq por ata akoma nuk mund te besonin se Jezusi qe ata e vrane ishte mesia i premtuar.

Por Pjetri dhe apostujt iu pergjigjen : DUhet it bindemi Zotit dhe jo njerezve me shume.
Pra Pjetri nuk po e ve ne diskutim se ai i bindet institucioneve hebreje Pjetri dhe aposatujt e respektonin besimin judaik dhe tempullin si te gjihte hebrenjte e tjere dhe sinhedrin si institucion i vene nga Perendia , apostujt u bindeshin autoriteteve mbi ta te vena nga Perendia por ata theksuan se do ti bindeshin me shume Perendise se sa ketyre autoriteteve.

Sepse Perendia eshte i pari .

Vargu 30 : Apostujt vazhduan : Perendia i eterve tane (po flisnin per te njejtin Perendi qe ksihn hebrenjte Perendia i Jkobit, pra nuk kishin nje Perendi tjeter) vazhdon pra Perendia i eterve tane ka ringjallur Jezusin qe ju e vrate .
Pra po thoshin se kemi nje Perendi por ky Perendi qe ju nuk e respektoni ka ringjallur Jezusin Meian qe ju e mohuat.

Vargu 31: Perendia yne e lartesoii ne te djathten e Vet dhe e beri princ dhe shpetimtar qe ti sjelle Izraelit pendimin dhe faljen e mekateve.

Farisenjte kujtoheshin per fjalet e Jezusit kur kishte qene mes tyre dhe u ishte thene se Biri i Njeriut ( Krishti ) ka poushtet te fale mekatet, dhe kur ata e kishin quajtur kete blasfemi.

vargu 32: Per keto gjera ne jemi deshmitare dhe Fryma e Shenjte te Cilin Perendia ua ka dhene atyre qe i biunden Atij.

Pjetri eshte duke theksuar edhe veprimin e frymes se Shenjte ne jeten e besimtareve dhe ne kryerjen e mrekullive. Madje po thekson se eshte Fryma e Shenjte qe i meson ata te veprojne ne ate ,menyre. Ata ishin te drejtuar nga Fryma e Shenjte.

Fryma e Shenjte po i drejton apostujt te kryenin shenja dhe mrekulli pasi Ai kishte ardhur mbi ta.

VAZHDON...................

----------


## albani1

Fryma e Shenjte thote Pjetri vjen mbi ata qe i binden Perendise.

Cfare ben prifterinjte? Ata kishin pare mrekulli kur jezusi bente, kishin pare mrekullite qe beheshin permes duarve te apostujve dhe e dinin tani se kishin vrare dike ne menyre te padrejte, ata ishin te korruptuar dhe ishin mekatare por ishin te verber ashtu sic Jezusi iquajti : te verber.
A besuan tek Jezusi ata?
Jo
Ata thuhet tek vargu 33 jemi akoma tek veprat 5. Donin ti vrisnin fare dishepujt dhe u terbuan fare me ato qe degjuan prej tyre.

Por aty ihte nje njeri farise por mesues i ligjit me emrin Gamaliel madje edhe nje njeri i nderuar ne popull, ky nuk qe i korruptuar por nje njeri shume i zellshem per ligjin , kam pershtypjen se te gjithe e respektonin perderisa edhe sinhedri ia vuri veshin.

Ai thote se mos te vene duar mbi keta njerez sepse nese eshte veper njerezore do te shkaterrohet vete por nese eshte nga Perendia nuk mund te shkaterrohet sepse do te viheshin ne lufte kunder Perendise. Ai madje jep nje shembull real. Dikush me emrin Teuda u ngrit me 400 vete dhe me pas ai u vra por ndjekesit u shperndane.
Vetem 400 vete i kishin ardhur nga pas atij?!
haha
Jezusit po i shtohej nje numer gjithnje edhe me i madh , turma e turma burrash e grash.
mund te themi edhe 20 here me shume se teuda.
Madje edhe Juda galileas terhoqi shume njerez por tu rrini larg ketyre njerezve .

Pra sinhedrini ia vuri veshin Gamalielit .
vargu 40 , por pasi i thirren perseri i rrahen , dhe u dhane urdher te mos flasin ne emer te Jezusit.
epo kjo sa e cuditeshme , iu dhane urdher te mos flasin ne emer te Atij qe ben mrekulli qe sjell shpetim qe ndryshon jeten e te mjereve.

Kur i rrahen apostujt jam i sigurte jane rrahur keqas, dhe pas rrahjes dhimbjet ishin te medha. valle a mund te kene pasur dyshime apostujt ne lidhje me rrugen? mund te mendonin se a ishin valle ne vullnetin e Zotit apo jo sepse ata u rrahen keq edhe pse Zoti kish bere mrekulli.

por jo ata e mbanin mend se cu kishte thene Jezusi se do te rriheshin per hirin e Tij dhe lum ata qe do te rriheshin per hir te Jezusit. Vargu 41 - ata u gezuan sepse qen cmuar te denje te fyhen per hir te emrit te Jezusit.

Dhe perseri cdo dite , cdo dite , cdo dite , cdo dite , ne tempull (vendi kryesor fetar) ata mesonin dhe shpallnin ne poipull per lajmin e mire se Jezusi eshte Krishti.


Mos te harrojme dhe te kujtojme mire vargun kyc te veprave te apostujve , veprat 1:8
Cfare thuhet le ta perserisim:

Veprat 1:8---- Ju do te merrni fuqi kur Fryma e Shenjte do te vije mbi ju dhe do te beheni deshmitaret e mi ne Jeruzalem dhe ne gjithe Judene , ne Samari dhe deri ne skajin e dheut.

Ky eshte vargu kyc nga ku mund te kuptojme edhe librin e veprave.
Cdo pjese e librit te veprave duhet te lidhet me kete varg kyc.
Pa e lidhur me kete varg kyc nuk do te kuptohet libri i veprave sic duhet.

Vazhdon........................

----------


## albani1

Para se te vazhdojme me kapitullin tjeter dua te kthehemi pak edhe njehere tek sherimi i te calit tek porta e bukur e tempullit.

Ka dicka qe mund te mesojme aty.

Veprat 3:6 Pjetri i thote te calit se ai nuk kishte as argjend as ar por ate qe kam po ta jap.
Pjetri e dinte shume mire se cfare kishte dhe Pjetri e dinte shume mire se kjo mrekulli do te ndodhte Pjetri kishte besim, Zoti e ka mbushur me dhunti frymerore dhe nje nga keto dhunti eshte dhuntia e besimit.

Ketu veme re se i cali as nuk e dinte se cdo te ndodhte , ai madje po priste se mos do ti jepnin ndonje lek. Keshtu qe nuk mund te themi se i cali kishte besim se do te sherohej , ai as nuk e mendonte se do te ngrihej ndponje here , shpresat e tij kishin marre fund me vdekjen e Jezusit dhe ai nuk e dinte akoma se Jezusi ishte ringjallur , ai e mori vesh me vone kete gje.
Ai kishte humbur cdo fije shprese se mund te sherohej
Ai priste vetem kur ti hidhnin lek.
Ai nuk kishte asnje lloj besimi per te qene i sheruar .
Shpesh ne u themi njerezve kur lutemi per ata se ata duhet te kene besim tek Jezusi per sherim.
Ne fakt Jezusi eshte e vertete qe u thoshte njerezve se besimi i tyre i sheroi.
Por ketu me te calin eshte krejt ndryshe.
I cali nuk kishte besim, eshte Pjetri qe ka besim dhe besimi i tij vjen nga fuqia e Frymes se Shenjte.
Ai nuk drejhtohej nga vetja por nga Fryma e Shenjte.
AI gjithashtu drejtohej edhe nga fjala e Jezusit por ne kete rast pervec fjales se Jezusit te thene tek Marku 16:17-20 Pjetri po i bindet edhe Frymes se Shenjte.

Ai eshte duke degjuar zerin e frymes se Shenjte : Pjeter shko ngrije ate te cale se Une do ta sheroj. Dhe Pjetri shkoi dhe iu bind Frymes dhe e shpalli gjithashtu se ne emrin e Jezusit cohu dhe ec.

I cali madje u mahnit dhe u mrekullua dhe nga gezimi filloi te hidhej dhe te kercente duke lavderuar Perendine.

Nese keni besim dhe Fryma e Shenjte ju drejton atehere binduni Frymes me guxim dhe do te shihni se Ai do te veproje.

Ne fakt ka shme mundesi qe i cali ti kete njohur apostujt dhe prandaj kur i pa iu drejtua atyre per para.
Shpesh here keshtu ndodh sot neper kisha njerez te varfer drejtohen pastoreve per para.
Ata i njohin pastoret dhe e dine qe Pastoret jane predikues se ungjillit.
Por ata duan me shume lek sepse kane nevoje ne fakt per ushqim , por ata ndofta nuk kane fare besim qe Perendia mund te ndryshoje rrethanat e tyre.
Kjo nuk do te thote se Zoti nuk do te ndryshoje ata .
Ketu kemi nje rast te tille dhe Perendia ka vepruar permes besimit te Pkjetrit.
Pjetri kishte besim dhe Zoti nderoi besimin e Pjetrit
Perendia nderon ata qe e nderojne.

Vazhdon................

----------


## albani1

E kemi lene tek veprat 5:42 : Cdo dite ne tempull e neper shtepi nuk pushonin duke mesuar dhe duke shpallur lajmin e mire qe Jezusi eshte Krishti.

Tani do te shikojme dicka qe eshte doktrinale dhe teper e rendesishme per nje sherbestar madje edhe per cdo person qe eshte besimtar dhe ka ne zemer ti sherbeje Jezusit.

Shpesh sot kemi besimtare qe kane ne zemer ti sherbejne Jezusit dhe madje jane edhe te thirrur per ti sherbyer Atij.

ne disa raste te vecanta do te ndodhe qe ne momentin qe kerkohet sherbestar atehere do te filloje kisha te levize dhe do te kerkohen sherbestar.
Ishte nje situate kur kisha ishte rritur shume , mos harroni qe numri i dishepujve po rritej jashtezakonisht sipas veprave 6:1

Turma burrash e grash po i shtoheshin Zotit.
Madje turma e turma.

Dhe keshtu qe te 12 apostujt nuk mund te benin cdo gje vetem . Por per kete aresye sepse nuk mund te benin cdo gje vetem disa besimtare ishin lene pas dore dhe ishin pikerisht vejushat e helenisteve.

Apostujt u mblodhen dhe diskutuan dhe menduan se do te ishte me e mire qe te kishte disa sherbestare te tjere me kohe te plote qe te ndihmonin keta do te quheshin dhjake.
Apostujt nuk vendosen vete ata u mblodhen me gjithe dishepujt e tjere qe ishin nje numer goxha i madh. Ata ua lane kete detyre per te gjetur 7 sherbestare me kohe te plkote te tjereve.
Shikojme qe kisha nuk po vepron si organizate por si organizem.
Apostujt nuk zgjodhen dhjaket por vetem se i orientuan te tjeret ( dishepujt) qe te kerkonin 7 burra mes tyre qe te plotesonin vetem tre kushte.

Jane tre kushte per te plotesuar nga shtate sherbestaret ose shtate dhjaket. te treja shume te rendesishme dhe te domosdoshme per atehere dhe per kojhen e sotme.

Kemi thene qe kisha duhet te marre shembull nga kisha e dhjates se re.
A ka nevoje shpesh sot neper kisha per sherbestare sepse Pastoret nuk mund te bejne vete cdo gje?

Nese ka duhet te veprojme njesoj si ne kishen e dhjates se re.
Te krkojme mes vetit persona qe plotesojne keto tre kushte teper te rendesishme .

le ti shikojme keto tre kushte.

veprat 6:3

1. Me deshmi te mire.
2. Te mbushur me Frymen e Shenjte.
3. Me urtesi.

Sherbesa e Zotit ka nevoje per sherbestare te tille. Jo vetem ne kishe por edhe jashte saj nqs egziston nje sherbese qe eshte ndertuar nga te Krishtere dhe qe ka si qellim perhapjen e ungjillit. Atehere keto tre kushte vlejne per punetoret ne ate sherbese.

Sot eshte vene re nje dukuri tepere e cuditshme . Shpesh vendosen ne poste te sherbeses persona qe as nuk e njohin Krishtin.
Jane disa organizata te cilat punojne ne komunitet dhe jane organizata te krishtera , per qellime te krishtera dhe ne vend qe te punesojne besimtare por punesojne persoina jobesimtare.
e vetmja aresye justifikuese per kete eshte se keto nuk jane kisha por organizata te krishtera , megjithate harrohet se cfare qellimi kane keto organizata te krishtera , perhapjen e ungjillit te Jezusit ne komunitet me vepra jo vetem me fjale.
e kush mund ta beje kete me mire se sa nje besimtar?
A mund te perhape ungjillin nje jobesimtar ne komunitet kur ai vet nuk e ka pranuar akoma?

Gjithsesi nuk dua te vazhdoje me kete teme se eshte teme me vehte.
por dua te dalim tek kushtet qe duhet te plotesoje punetori me kohe te [plote
qofte ne kishe qofte ne organizate bamirese te krishtere.

Keto kushte jane edhe per sot.

1. me deshmi te mire.

ketu nuk diuskutohet qe duhet te jen te krishtere . veprat 6:3 thote vellezer kerkoni MIDIS jush 7 burra per kete pune. DUhej te ishin vellezer ne Krishtin midis vellezerve
Nuk u zgjodhen jashte vellezerve ne Krishtin. Pra te shpetuar.
7 burra te shpetuar me ane te hirit permes besimit ne Krishtin Jezus.
Madje jo vetem kaq por edhe me deshmi te mire te krishtere.
Le te shikojme cdo te thote me deshmi te mire te krishtere.

Shkojme pak tek 1 Timoteut 3:8-16

DO te shohim pak se ckuptim ka te kesh nje deshmi te mire te krishtere.

Vazhdon.....................

----------


## albani1

Gjithashtu Dhjaket duhet te jene dinjitoze, jo me dy faqe ne fjale , te mos jepen pas veres se tepert, te mos lakmojne fitime te paligjshme.

le te shikojme nje here kete vargune 8 :
dinjitoze, te jen njerez me dinjitet jo te shkojne sa majtas e djathtas, dhe te kene nje jete te erret ne mekate.
te mos jepen pas alkoholit po e po, por madje edhe te mos jepen pas veres se tepert.
Te mos lakmojne fitime te paligjshme. nqs njihen per persona qe kane lakmi per fitime te paligjshme si mund te vihen ne pune keta? Ata do te jen hajdute.
te them te drejten kam degjuar shpesh per persona qe jane hequr nga puna sepse kane vjedhur. madje disa organizata te krishtera jane shperbere per keto aresye. Edhe per aresye te tjera.
Shiko sa e rendesishme eshte qe nje punetor ne nje kishe apo organizate te krishtere duhet te jete me deshmi te mire te krishtere.

Keto fjale ose kerkesa jane vendosur te parat mes te tjerave qe do te shohim me poshte . jemi akoma tek 1 timoteut 3 :8-16

vargu 9 -te ruajne misterin e besimit me ndergjegje te paster.Te jen aktive ne sherbese dhe te jene persona qe njihen per nje besim te vertete jo te shtirur, jo gjasme besimtar., jo besimtar me emer (nominal)
Dhe vargu 10 e sqaron me mire qe keta kandidat te vihen me pare ne prove dhe pastaj pasi jane vene ne prove te kryejne sherbesen e tyre nqs jane te patemete.

Kandidati per dhjak vihet ne prove nese eshte besimtar apo jo dhe nese eshte i patemete pra dinjitoz apo jo.


Vazhdojme me kete situate tek veprat 6:3 dhe tek 1 timoteut 3 vargu 11

Edhe bashkshortet e tyre thote per dhjaket ose sherbestaret te jen dinjitoze, se cdo me thene dinjitoze bibla e shpjegon disa vargje me siper tek vargjet 8-9
jo te merren me shpifje por te permbajtura dhe besnike ne gjithshka. nese futim ne pune me koihe te plote ose te pjesshme ne kishe apo ne organizate te krishtere dike qe gruaja e te cilit eshte jo besnike atehee edhe per sherbesen do te kete probleme.

Kjo vjen per shkak sepse bashkshorti ose kandidati per dhjak nuk eshte nje drejtues i mire i familjes se tij prandaj edhe tek vargu 12 thuhet se dhjaket duhet te jene vete bashkshorte te mire dhe drejtues te mire te familjes.

Vargu 15 thote shkoqur se pse jane shkruar keto gjera . ne menyre qe te dime se si te veprojme ne kishe apo edhe organizate te krishtere ne lidhje me punesimin e sherbestareve ose me futjen e dikujt ne sherbese.

Pra deri me tani kemi pare se cdo te thote deshmi e mire e krishtere .

Kjo ishte pika e pare qe kerkohej per nje dhjak ose nje sherbestar, ne ksihe.

Pika e dyte edhe kjo shume e rendesishme per nje sherbetor te Perendise ne kishe.
2. Te mbushur me Frymen e Shenjte.
Qe behet fjale per pagezimin me Frymen e Shenjte si tek veprat 2:4
Por edhe qe te ishin te mbushur me Frymen jo vetem per nje moment por edhe ne cdo kohe.
Le te lexojme disa vargje per te kuptuar kete pike.
Veprat 2:4 te pagezuar me Frymen e Shenjte, por edhe qe mbushen cdo dite me Frymen e Shenjte veprat 4:31 (rimbushje me Frymen e Shenjte).
Deri tani kemi pare se ckuptim ka pagezimi me Frymen dhe cfare ndodh kur pagezohesh me Frymen e Shenjte, Jezusi tha qe shenja dhe mrekulli do ti shoqerojne ata qe besojne tek Une. Madje Jezusi tha qe : ju do te jeni deshmitare te mi kur Fryma e Shenjte do te vije mbi ju veprat1 :8 e kemi pare se ckuptim ka ky varg qe eshte vargu kyc per librin e veprave. Dishepujt nuk mund te ishin deshmitare te Jezusit nese nuk do te kishin marre fuqi nga Fryma e Shenjte.

Per cdo sherbese ne kishe apostujt kerkonin sherbestare qe te ishin te mbushur me Frymen e Shenjte, te pagezuar me Frymen e Shenjte.

Besimtaret ne kishe sot ashtu si tek kisha e dhjates se re duhet te jene me deshmi te mire te krishtere dhe te pagezuar me Frymen e Shenjte.
Madje edhe ata qe sherbejne ne kishe.

Le te lexojme edhe pak tek Romaket 8:5 Sepse ata qe rrojne sipas mishit e cojne mendjen tek gjerat e mishit por ata qe rrojne sipas Frymes e cojne mendjen tek gjerat e Frymes. Ne si besimtare duhet te ecim ne Fryme duke iu bindur Frymes se Shenjte qe eshte ne ne per cdo gje.

Lexojme edhe Galatasit 5:1 edhe kjo teper e rendesishme, te ecim sipas mishit jo sipas Frymes , madje me poshte tregohen edhe kush jane veprat e mishit. A do te punesojme ne organizatat tona te kirshtera njerez qe ecin sipas mishit?


Cdo gje qe benin apostujt dhe dishepujt e benin ne perputhje me shkrimet nuk benin asgje jashte shkrimeve , tani lindin dy pyetje me rendesi te madhe per kishen ku beni pjese.

A veprohet ne kishen tende ashtu si ne kishen e dhjates se re?
A jane sherbestaret ne kishen tuaj ashtu sic po mesojme nga kjo tema, me deshmi te mire te krishtere dhe te mbushur me Frymen e Shenjte (pagezuar me frymen e Shenjte)?

Nese po atehere jeni duke ecur sipas kishes se dhjates se re madje edhe jeni duke ecur sipas shkrimeve te shenjta , sipas bibles.
Por patjeter qe nuk mbaron ketu ka edhe me shume.

Edhe nese nuk jeni atehere mund te korrigjoheni dhe te filloni te beni sipas bibles.

Pika e trete edhe kjo shume e rendesishme.
3. Me Urtesi

Sot kisha ka nevoje per sherbestare me urtesi.
Kjo perfshin qe sherbestaret te jene te mbushur me njohjen e plote te fjales se Perendise dhe te mbushur me Frymen e Shenjte qe na jep urtesi. DUhet te njohim fjalen e Zotit perndryshe do te bejme gabime me shume. Me shume gabime behen kur nuk di se sa kur di. Nje Inxhinier Mekanik ben me shume gabime kur nuk di se sa kur nuk di. Nje doktor ben me shume gabime kur nuk ka urtesi dhe njohuri se sa kur ka urtesi dhe njohuri.

Njohuria eshte ajo qe ne dijme nga fakte dhe deshmi qe kemi marre , kurse urtesia eshte menyra se si do ti menaxhosh keto njohuri qe ke ne situata te ndryshme. Por nqs nuk ke njohuri fare si do te mund te kesh urtesi?
Nqs nuk ke njohuri atehere as nuk do te kesh asgje se cfare te menaxhosh.
Prandaj Zoti tote se populli i Tij po vdes per mungee njohurie.

Sic e shikojme keto tre pika duhej te ishin te manifestuara ne jetet e sherbestareve.

Duket sikur do shume kohe per ti pare keto gjera tek nje besimtar sot , por ne ate kohe keto gjera kerkoheshin patjeter. Ndofta nuk u desh shume kohe por e dini cfare vellezerit nuk kishin lakmi per pozite se kush do te punonte si sherbestar ne kishe por me deshire ata pane vete se kush i permbushte ato kushte qe u para shtruan nga apostujt tek veprat 6:3

Megjithate vellezerit nuk sollen vetem shtate burra por me shume dhe pastaj nga keta u zgjodhen shtate burra dhe emrat e tyre jane shkruar ne bibel.
Vete vellezerit e pelqyen kete propozim dhe vete ata zgjodhen keta te shtate.Veprat 6:5

Shikojme qe edhe apostulli Pal nuk ishte kunder kesaj rregulle edhe pse erdhi ne kishe me voone shikojme tek lutja qe ai ben per efesianet.

Efe3: 14-21
Nuk po e shkruaj te gjithen por ai lutet qe efesianet te jene te mbushur me fuqi nga Fryma e Shenjte, te mbushen me njohurine e Krishtit qe ja kalon cdo njohurie si dhe me dashurine e Tij, dhe vargu 17 na tregon qe ai lutet qe efesianet te kene besim dhe deshmi te mire ne Krishtin Jezus.

VAZHDON...................

----------


## albani1

Pra sherbestaret te jene me deshmi te mire me urtesi por edhe cfare tjeter thote aty?

PO E THEMI ME SHKRONJA TE MEDHA

TE PAGEZUAR ME FRYMEN E SHENJTE.






Shenja dhe mrekulli , Pagezimi me Frymen e Shenjte

Jam duke folur shume per keto mrekullite sepse kane lidhje me Pagezimin me Frymen e Shenjte.
DHe perseri cdo gje ka lidhje me ndarjen e ungjillit si dhe me menyren se si duhet te funksionoje kisha.

Por shikojme qe pagezimi me Frymen e Shenjte ka qene nje rregull per kishen e dhjates se re dhe keshtu duhet te jete edhe me kishne e dhjates se re sot pas rreth 2000 vjetesh.

Sot neper kisha duhet te shikojme besimtare dhe sherbestare te pagezuar me Frymen e Shenjte madje gjithe kisha duhet te jete e pagezuar me Frymen e Shenjte.

Kisha eshte e rilindur nga Fryma e Shenjte por kjo eshte tjeter gje kisha duhet ehe te jete pagezuar me Frymen e Shenjte . Pagezimi me Frymen e Shenjte eshte pagezim per fuqi per te deshmuar Krishtin neper gjithe boten.

Pagezimi me Frymen e Shenjte eshte dhe duhet te jete nje rregull per cdo besimtar sot.
Perendia ka deshire qe te gjithe te pagezohen me Frymen e Shenjte.

Eshte mire qe te ndjekim shembullin biblik ne lidhje me funksionimin e kishes nese nuk po ndjekim shkrimet nuk jemi duke ecur sipas fjales se Zotit.

SHkrimet dhe vetem shkrimet e shenjta duhet te jen modeli yne per kishen sot.

Le te ndjekim shkrimet e shenjta per cdo gje .

Pagezimi me Frymen eShenjte eshte premtim per te gjithe ata qe do te therrasin emrin e Zotit per te gjithe ata qe do te besojne tek Jezusi.
Lexo veprat 2:39.
Sepse premtimi eshte per ju , per bijte tuaj , per te gjithe ata qe jane larg dhe per te gjithe ata qe Zoti, Perendia yne do ti therrase.

A ka sot ndonje qe Zoti po e therret per shpetim ky premtim i pagezimit me Frymen e Shenjte eshte per ty, a ka ndonje qe eshte i shpetuar permes hirit permes besimit tek Krishti? Premtimi i pagezimit me Frymen e Shenjte eshte per ty.

Le te shikojme ashtu sic kemi pare se cfare po ndodh me kishen pas pagezimit me Frymen e Shenjte.

Kur dishepujt akoma nuk kishin marre dhuraten ePagezimit me Frymen e Shenjte tek veprat 1:8 Jezusi ua premtoi se duhet te prisnin deri sa te pagezoheshin deri ne momentin e veprave 2:4 ata nuk bene asnje gje si kishe per te deshmuar Jezusin . Por pasi u pagfezuan e kemi pare se cfare ka ndodhur . Shume po vinin tek Krishti.
Ne fillim 3000 burra pa erfshire grate ne diten epentakostit pastaj edhe 5000 burra te tjere pa perfshire grate me sherimin e te calit tek porta e bukur e tempullit tek veprat 4:4
Pastaj kemi nje kercenim ndaj dishepujve sepse satani nuk do te shpetohen njerez te humbur. Por kesaj rradhe dishepujt kekrojne ne lutje perseri Zotin te kryeje shenja dhe mrekulli por kishin nevoje perseri per rimbushje me Frymen e Shenjte dhe kjo ndodh tek veprat 4:30-31

Eshte mire ti lexoni keto vargje qe po shkruaj keshtu do te jete me e qarte.

Pastaj kishte me shume te shpetuar se ne diten e pentakostit dhe te sherimi i te calit sepse shume mrekulli po kryheshin , veprat 5:12,14,16

DHe tani shikojme tek veprat 6:7 qe fjala e Zotit po perhepej dhe numri i dishepujve po shumohej fort, madje edhe nje numer I MADH prifterinjsh po besonin tek Krishti.

Edhe ata kishin pare mrekullite dhe patjeter qe nuk mund te rrinin gjithmone te verber para kesaj situate ata nuk donin me te rrinin ashtu nen mbikqyrjen e saducenjve dhe te farisenjve , ata po shikonin Krishtin e vertete Zotin Peendi qe po vepronte. Ata ja dhane jeten e tyre Jezusit qe vete e kishin mohuar.

Lavdi Zotit edhe armiqte e dishepujve po besonin tek Zoti.
Pse po ndodh kjo ?

Pergjigja eshte tek veprat 1:8 pagezimi me Frymen e Shenjte.

Tani do te shohim sherbestaret qe ishin ne kishe ku njeri prej tyre ishte Stefani.

Te shikojme se cthote per Stefanin dhe te tjeret.

Veprat 6:5 Dhe zgjodhen Stefanin , njeri plot me besim dhe me Fryme te Shenjte.
Gjeja qe theksohet me shume per Stefanin ishte qe ishte i mbushur plot me Fryme te Shenjte, kjo nuk do te thote se 6 te tjeret nuk ishin te mbushur por tek Stefani theksohet se ai ishte i mbushur plote me Fryme te Shenjte. pse ndodh kjo ? Bibla do te tregoje me vone per kete martir te Krishtit.

Kemi vene re qe pagezimi me Frymen e Shenjte eshte shume i theksuar.



Kishe zgjohu , nuk do te cojme ungjillin tek te hu,mburit me fjale mbushamendese.
Nuk do tu predikojme njerezve jobesimtar duke u mbnushur mendjen , nuk do te shkojme tek ata me fjale te bukura te zgjedhura nga mencuria njerezore .
DO te predikojme Ungjillin e thjeshte dhe Krishtin e kryqezuar dhe kete do ta nbejme ashtu sic Pali thote me fuqi dhe Fryme te Shenjte.


vazhdon..............

----------


## albani1

Pershendetje , do te shikojme perseri nga libri i veprave ne lidhje me sherbesen e Stefanit.

Njeri plot besim dhe me Fryme te Shenjte, I pagezuar me Frymen e Shenjte.
Lavdi Zotit per pagezimin me Frymen e Shenjte
Falenderojme Perendine per dhuraten e Tij te mrekullueshme te pagezimit me Frymen eShenjte.

Pse ? Sepse Jezusi tha mos harroni: Ju do te merrni fuqi kur Fryma e Shenjte do te vije mbi ju dhe atehere do te jeni deshmitaret e mi kudo ne bote. Veprat1 :8
Cdo varg qe gjeni ne kete teme duhet ta lexoni.

Sipas ketij vargu cfare shikojme tek Stefani?
Lexojme tek veprat 6:8 Dhe Stefani p*lot besim dhe fuqi bente shenja dhe mrekulli* neper popull.
Amen, lavdi Zotit per pagezimin me Frymen eShenjte qe na jep fuqi per te deshmuar dhe ja Stefani eshte i mbushur plot me Fryme te Shenjte dhe i fuqizuar . Per cfare? per te deshmuar Jezusin. Si ? me *shenja dhe mrekulli.*
Nga i erdhi kjo fuqi? Ai ishte pagezuar me Frymen eShenjte DHe sipas premtimit tek veprat 1:8 dhe marku 16 :15-20 Tani po bente shenja dhe mrekulli neper popull. Dhe keshtu pra po ungjillizonte ose po deshmonte per Jezusin.

Le te marrim shembull prej ketij martiri te krishtere per menyren se si ndahet ungjilli.

Ne sot kemi nevoje per pagezimin me Frymen eShenjte. Shume thone se kemi fjalen e plote te Zotit keshtu qe nuk kemi nevoje per keto shenja dhe mrekulli per sot por kjo seshte fare e vertete. Sepse ata ne ate kohe jo vetem qe kishin edhe ata shkrimet e shenjta ku flitej per ardhjen e Jezusit por madje e pane Jezusin me sy vete , *Jezusi ishte para tyre* dhe vete Jezusi bente mrekulli , ata kishin me shume fakte per Jezusin se ckemi ne sot. Ne sot kemi fjalen dhe veprat por ne ate kohe *vete Jezusi ishte mes tyre*. Imagjinoni vete Jezusi ishte mes tyre a ka gje me te fuqishme se sa kjo qe vete Perendia ishte mes tyre?

E mgjithate edhe pse Jezusi ishte mes tyre Ai prap perdorte mrekullite per te treguar lavdin e Zotit madje kiur dikush e pyeti ne emer te gjon pagezorit se : Kush je ti , a je Krishti apo duhet te presim dike tjeter?

Si ju pergjigj Jezusi e mbani mend ?
Le te shohim se cthote fjala e pagabueshme e Perendise se si ju pergjigj Jezusi.

Jezusi u tha atyre dishepujve te Gjonit :
*Shkoni dhe i thoni Gjonit qe te vrberit po shohin, te calet po ecin, te paralizuarit po sherohen, mekataret po shpetohen etj.......... dhe ungjilli po predikohet.*

Pra si po e tregonte Jezusi veten qe ishte Ai Mesia? Si po vepronte Jezusi per te bere te njohur Veten qe ishte Perendia ne mish dhe shpetimtari i botes?
Pergjigja eshte : *ME SHENJA DHE MREKULLI.
*
Po Kisha qe eshte thirrur per te deshmuar Jezusin si po e predikon ungjillin ? Si po vepron qe te beje te njohur shpetimtarin?
Me ndihma sociale? me ndarje ushqimesh? me propagende fetare? me politike? me programe dhe projekte? Jo
edhe pse keto jane gjera te mira per tu bere , por jo kisha nuk po vepronte keshtu.
Kisha po shpallte emrin e Zotit Jezus me shenja dhe mrekulli dhe me predikimin e ungjillit ( Krishtin e kryqezuar)

E kemi pare kete deri me tani dhe po e shikojme prap me Stefanin.
vete Jezusi u kishte then qe do te ishin deshmitare te Tij kur Fryma e Shenjte do te vinte mbi ta per ti fuqizuar .
Ata do te fuqizoheshin per te bere shenja dhe mrekulli qe njeriu natyror nuk mund te beje por me fuqi te mbinatyrshme qe vijne vetem nga Perendia per lavdi te Tij mund te behet.
Veprat 1:8

Vete Apostulli Pal tha-Ju lutem lexoni me kujdes dhe vemendje te madhe tek 1 Korintasit kapitulli 2 vargjet 1-5
aty do te shohim se cfare thote Pali.

Edhe une o vellezer kur erdha tek ju nuk erdha me shkelqim fjalesh a diturie , qe tju shpall deshmine e Perendise(per te deshmuar Jezusin)

Sepse e vendosa qe te mos di tjeter gje nder ju vec Jezus Krishtit edhe ate te kryqezuar.

Edhe une kam qene tek ju me dobesi me frike dhe dritherime te madhe.

Dhe fjala ime dhe predikimi im nuk u bene me fjale mbushamendese nga dituria njerezore *por ne deftim te Frymes dhe te fuqise(shenja dhe mrekulli)
*
qe besimi juaj te mos qendroje mbi diturin e njerezve *po mbi fuqine e Perendise*(fuqia e Frymes se Shenjte , pagezimi me Frymen e Shenjte)

*Kur dishepujt u fuqizuan me Frymen e Shenjte ose u pagezuan me Frymen e Shenjte ata atehere filluan te predikojne ungjillin e thjeshte dhe kjo pati rezultat .
*
Kete menyre kane ndjekur te gjithe apostujt dhe dishepujt sepse kjo ishte menyra se si Zoti Jezus tha se duhej te ndodhte( veprat 1:8)
Keshtu edhe Pali po u thote Korintasve se kur erdhi ne korint per te predikuar ungjillin nuk erdhi me sic beri ne Athine me dituri njerezore *( lexo veprat 17:15 -34)*
Por vendosi per te ardhur vetem me mesazhin e thjeshte te Krishtit dhe ate te kryqezuar si dhe me fuqi dhe me Fryme te shenjte (shenja dhe mrekulli)

Pse vendosi keshtu Pali?
1. *sepse Jezusi kishte mesuar ne kete menyre* , dhe Pali kur predikoi ne athine nuk verpoi mire veproi gabim kete e thote edhe vete se ka hequr dore nga ky lloj predikimi me diturine njerezore.
2. *Sepse Pali vete i pa rezultatet e predikimit ne athine* , lexo veprat 17:34 thote disa u bashkuan me te dhe besuan nder keta edhe Dionis aeropagiti , nje grua qe quhej Damaris dhe ca te tjere me ta.
eh jo shume vetem disa pak nja ca te tjere bashke me DIonisin dhe Damarisin. Hajd mo aq .
Rezultatet ishin shume te pakta , shume pak u shpetuan.

Por ne kemi vene re se sa jane shpetuar kur ka shenja dhe mrekulli.
Kemi pare deri tani diten e pentakostit kur Pjetri predikoi rreth 3000 veta besuan tek Krishti , kemi pare diten e sherimit te te calit tek porta e bukur me shume se 5000 veta pranuan Krishtin dhe kemi pare edhe qe pas kercenimit te sinhedrinit kemi shenja dhe mrekulli edhe me shume dhe turma e turma e turme njerezish vinin tek Krishti.

Shiko pra cfare ndryshimi

Dhe Pali e dinte kete gje sepse i kish ndodhur edhe vete prandaj e quan te gabuar menyren e ndarjes se ungjillit me mencurine njerezore .
Por Ai thote se kur erdha tek ju vendosa te mos dije gje tjeter vec :
1 krishti i kryqezuar
2. Shenja dhe mrekulli

vazhdon...............

----------


## albani1

Pagezimi me Frymen e Shenjte

Kemi ngelur tek veprat 6:8

Stefani plot besim dhe Fryme te Shenjte bente mrekulli dhe shenja te medha neper popull.

Ky varg eshte lene pas dore dhe nuk lexohet me nga disa kisha .
Ky varg konsidrohet si i pavlefshem.
Por shikojme qe ky varg na meson shume gjera , dhe nje nga keto eshte besimi tek Perendia .
Stefani plot ( fjala plot eshte e theksuar) besim dhe fuqi ( i mbushur plot me Frymen e Shenjte sipas veprave 1:8 dhe sipas veprave 2:4), cfare bente?
pra cfare ndodhte ne jeten e Stefanit ?
Shenja te medha dhe mrekulli. Shenjat ishin te medha pra madheshtore por kishte edhe mrekulli te ndryshme .
Perse ndodhnin keto gjera? Sepse Stefani ishte i mbushur me besim dhe mos harroni plot me fuqi nga larte ( lexo veprat 1:8) ishte i pagezuar me Frymen e Shenjte.

Dhe kush ishte rezultatri per kete? po tek ky varg thuhet qe keto mrekulli kryheshin neper popull. Pra kishte njerez te cilet kishin pritur per mrekulli dhe Zoti i solli mrekulline qe [prisni por me e mira eshte se shume jane shpetuar.

Shiko djalli nuk sulmon ata qe rrine duar kryq por sulmon ata qe i binden Perendise.
Dhe vargjet 9, 11-15 tregojne per kete gje. Stefani po sulmohet per hir te Krishtit dhe ungjillit.

Askush nuk i bente dot balle urtesise se tij dhe Frymes me te cilen Ai fliste sepse urtesia e tij vinte nga fryma e Shenjte dhe ai fliste nen fuqine e Frymes se Shenjte.

E shikojme qe pagezimi me Frymen e Shenjte eshte teper i rendesishem.

Per se sherben ky pagezim?
te lexojme vazhdimisht veprat 1:8
qe eshte vargu kyc i ketij libri.

----------

